# IBS & Sex



## 16314 (Apr 24, 2007)

My boyfriend and I hardly ever have sex anymore because he always wants sex before bed and I continually feel the worst after lunch through bedtime...I usually have to force myself to eat a decent dinner. Needless to say, my problem is ruining our sex life and I desperately want to feel good and interested in sex again! It's so embarrassing that I lose all interest in having sex, I would rather crawl in bed with a hot water bottle on my belly and call it a day! he's so understanding but for how long?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

If he loves you, forever. Do you HAVE to have sex at that time of day? Maybe you could do it between breakfast and lunch on the weekends or whenever neither of you two are at work? I know how you feel though. I'm the same and once I got put on anti depressants the old sex drive took a long holiday and has yet to come back. Luckily hubby puts up with it (loudly, but he puts up with it).


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think most men need sex. I know my boyfriend loves me but he has a high sex drive and gets frustrated and irritable if I put it off for too long. Sex is as important to him as cuddles are to me, and I feel like a bad girlfriend if I say no too often.Maybe you can reach a compromise about how often? I don't have much sex drive at the moment, because of IBS pain, embarassment, anxiety and the fear that it will trigger an attack. My boyfriend would happily have sex every day or more but I limit it to once or twice a week, when I make a big effort and dress up for him. If I don't enjoy it he takes it to mean he's not good in bed, so I have to really focus on getting aroused and getting past the pain. Sometimes this works and I do really enjoy it, other times its just a performance.Why does it have to be at night? I never have sex at this time because my IBS is worst after an evening meal. I find mid-morning or before meals a good time. If I really can't face sex I go down on him instead or just let him rub against me till he comes.Have you tried toys to help you get in the mood? Watching erotic movies or reading stories sometimes does it for me. A few glasses of wine is also helpful (provided I'm not staying the night with him as it gives me D the next morning!)


----------



## 23645 (Jul 19, 2006)

i find it has really taken my sex life....the anti-depressants dont help either but i can actually feel and hear my food processing, its embarassing, plus the attractive bloating that occures after a meal is so sexy.i have worried about accidents occuring....anyone else?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I think if you have a real intimacy with your other half, being honest is key here. They need to know how you feel. As far as you know, you're the only one hearing your tummy performing. That can be taken care of by music playing in the background. So much of enjoying the sex is being relaxed enough to get into it. Another thing you can do is hit the bedroom before dinner. One, it will surprise your other half, and they'll be turned on just by that.Skiingamy;wrap a really warm towel around you, especially hitting the tummy area while he rubs your back; it will relax the intestines and the muscles in your stomach, and hopefully relax you enough that feeling poorly won't be on your mind!







It's part of working on what will result in good sex, with good communication. It doesn't mean they'll be all excited because they're not getting it 7 days a week, but they'll accept it. Not too many out there want to give it up 7 days a week to begin with!!







And if you do, trust me, it won't last!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

what u taking for the pain and symptoms, i had no sex drive and i am fine now, also what food u eating different, that can effect sex drive


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It's a common situation a lot of women with ibs find themselves in, including me. I could say try keeping a food diary at lunch and dinner times, sometimes a simple diet change can help at least some of the time. Relaxation excercises at night can help too, and they can be done right from the couch as you watch tv. Relax your ab muscles by tightening and untightening them several times and practice shallow breathing as well. If all else fails make time for morning sex it's a great way to start the day and it makes men happy.


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

*It just makes a person wonder how there are women in this world (and it seems more so today than ever) that enjoy anal sex. I don't understand it.....I don't think I will ever understand it. As if women don't have enough problems with the bowels.....why take the chance of creating even more. I suppose for the women out there that have chronic constipation.....THAT IS AN EXIT......THANKYOU !!!!!!! I know thats the case for me, and even if I didnt have IBS.........*


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

ROFL for me it is an EXIT ONLY as well ROFL!!!!!! I couldnt even begin to imagine how bad it'd feel uggh......


----------

